# should i upgrade xperia u to ICS or not?



## flawed (Feb 5, 2013)

hello  world ,
i've just bought a new *xperia u* just a few days back. im tempted by the features in *ICS* and they also said that ICS improved camera performance.
But the scary thing is i've seen reports on the net that ics upgrade in xperia u makes the phone laggy and brings in a lot of bugs.is this true?

i need your advice both pros and cons 

should i upgrade it or leave it with GB?

thanks


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think that would be a very good idea: *www.google.co.in/webhp?sourceid=ch....r_qf.&bvm=bv.41867550,d.bmk&biw=1636&bih=839

However let android experts comment on this.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 5, 2013)

Xperia U is a powerful phone... But Sony's implementation of Android is crappy...

But there are some really amazing custom ROMs for Xperia U which will more than double your performance, and without stupid bugs... I recommend CyanogenMod 9 -- Xperia U Android Development - xda-developers


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

As @AndroidFan suggests, go with Custom ROM. Much better compared to crappy updates from Sony. Custom ROMs offer better performance, excellent battery life, and few new features from JB, it's all upto you to decide what to install and what not.


----------



## flawed (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> As @AndroidFan suggests, go with Custom ROM. Much better compared to crappy updates from Sony. Custom ROMs offer better performance, excellent battery life, and few new features from JB, it's all upto you to decide what to install and what not.



well, does it hinder my warranty?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

flawed said:


> well, does it hinder my warranty?


Yes, it gets void.


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 6, 2013)

Warranty is void only if you unlock the bootloader. Installing custom ROM doesn't void warranty (though keep in mind not all custom ROMs are available for locked bootloader)


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Warranty is void only if you unlock the bootloader. Installing custom ROM doesn't void warranty (though keep in mind not all custom ROMs are available for locked bootloader)


What if the bootloader is unlocked by default?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> What if the bootloader is unlocked by default?




What do you mean.unlocked by default???  All Sony Xperia bootloaders are locked from factory


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2013)

CM9 requires a bootloader unlock AFAIK..
OP upgrade to ICS man, the face unlock feature is worth the upgrade


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> What do you mean.unlocked by default???  All Sony Xperia bootloaders are locked from factory


Not for sony, asking about my LG L9, the bootloader is unlocked, if I use a custom rom can I revert back, so the service center can't tell I rooted it?


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 6, 2013)

^

Oh okay. Yes if it is factory unlocked then all you have to do is just revert to stock firmware and kernel. You won't face any problems


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Oh okay. Yes if it is factory unlocked then all you have to do is just revert to stock firmware and kernel. You won't face any problems


Thanks


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 6, 2013)

Getting back to Xperia U ...

Can anyone tell me if there is any good custom ROM i can use without unlocking the bootloader, for Xperia U??


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ Try XDA-Forums. They have a dedicated section for Xperia U


----------

